
My Software Codyng Secret: Programmers need to help each other - LandedCostIO
https://medium.com/swlh/my-software-codyng-secret-c93188a2dfb8
======
ggm
It's a great short story but you'd have to be as thick as a brick not to add
up the missing parts. I liked it for the lesson-learned quality. Cody is going
to be fine. Was medium the right channel? Maybe it was a better fit for a new-
writing 'zine?

~~~
LandedCostIO
Thank you for your comment! Still learning about Medium as a publishing
platform. Any recommendations for new-writing platforms?

